# Look at this freak



## bhunter (May 3, 2010)

Me and my brother in law went out Saturday night and did not see many fish but this one made it worth the trip. Still had a great time on the water!


----------



## stev (May 3, 2010)

Thats sho nuf a bruiser 
congrats!!


----------



## willholl79 (May 3, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (May 3, 2010)

sweet GAR!   Bet she put up a good fight.


----------



## Worley (May 12, 2010)

*Gar*

Fine fish, just waiting for a invitation...The ol gar looks big in front of you..


----------



## fisherman21 (May 22, 2010)

nice man


----------



## littleman102475 (May 23, 2010)

sweet gar


----------



## BigBuckCountry (May 24, 2010)

Brian, 
 I was out fishing yesterday and got into a hole full of nothing but Gars on the river. Yall should come down and try it out.


----------



## blackbear (May 24, 2010)

Thats a monster needlenose trout


----------

